# donkey lovers -- need advice



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

So this new donkey that we've had for not quite two days has destroyed several things (bags) in the stall and is doing her best to open the door into the main barn. If she does that, it's bye bye. 

It struck me that not only is she a mischief maker and destructive, but has been allowed to get away with it for a long time. I wonder if she can be trained (or untrained) to stop the destructive pattern? She is very intelligent and when I talk to her, she is listening hard.

Are there things I can do? I'd really like for her to be a member of our barnyard family -- although my little horse has not warmed to her yet. That's another concern. He looks to me for help as if to say, "what have you done!"


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Are the donkey and the mini horse together yet? It may take a bit of time, but they will sort things out, esp. if the horse has no experience with a donkey. Is the horse a gelding or stallion?

Not sure what your barn arrangement is, but be aware that donkeys do not like being locked in a stall, especially one that they cannot see out; donkeys need to see out and prefer being able to come and go as they want. If they can share a fenceline, with hay accessible to both under the bottom rail, they'll become buddies. They'll need to have space when together so that one can get away from the other as needed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

donkey can come and go as she wants with two different stalls of her choosing. thay's not the problem.

mini horse was with a mini donkey for years and then by himself for many months (while we looked for a pal).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

First, she is upset that she has been removed from her herd and placed in your care. She needs time to settle in. Go to her, brush her, scratch her tail end. Donkeys show affection by nibbling on you, so when she does that, press your finger tips into her shoulder to push her away. She needs to respect your space.

Donkeys are working animals. If nobody in your house is small enough to ride her, then get a little cart and train her for it. Donkeys are much less destructive if they can get out in the world and if they have a meaningful job, like pulling a cart or pulling hay out to where it belongs. If you know how to use a clicker, she will learn very fast.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's difficult to decide what kind of personality an animal has after only two days and you didn't offer us much in the way of details. It would help to know the age of the donkey and what size is the area she's confined to right now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Good info, Maura. I do not know how to use a clicker. Curious re: cart and pulling hay?

I brush her almost every day and run with her. We do have toys but she is not interested in them, yet. All she wants to do is chew everything in the barn -- especially on the doors that we lock so she can't get into the feed area. Little by little she is destroying them.

Her "confined" space is pretty big. Lots of room to graze and run. She dominates the little horse and he is not happy.

She is 16.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Is she behaving any different now that she's had a few days to settle in?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We have a little sled with sides that DH made for the hay. I keep the hay in one place and have to bring it out to the pasture. Your set up is different.

Minis can pull mini carts. If you could train her to pull a cart and have her do this job at least once a week (go down the road and back, twenty minutes) it is likely to improve her attitude.


----------

